# Geschäftsprozesse in der Praxis



## DennisXX (4. Dez 2010)

Also z.B. mit Geschäftsprozessen / Anwendungsfällen in einem Softwaresystem, das Einsetzen von Use Case Diagrammen und evtl. auch Aktivitätsdiagrammen? Ich selbst habe Wirtschaftsinformatik studiert und bin häufig mit diesen Elementen in Berührung gekommen, kann aber nicht wirklich abschätzen, inwieweit man diese ganzen Elemente in der Praxis tatsächlich benöigt und damit etwas umsetzt. Leider habe ich bisher auch kein Praktikum in einem wirklich professionellen IT Bereichmachen können und kann es überhaupt nicht einschätzen. Danke für eure kurze Antworten zu dem Thema !


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Dez 2010)

Öhm..je nach Unternehmen findest du hier die komplette Bandbreite: zwischen "nicht vorhanden" und "sogar Kaffee kochen wird zum Prozess" gibt's hier alles.

Die Lehre sagt ja immer gerne das jedes Projekt so begonnen wird - Anforderungsanalyse, Fachkonzepte, Pflichtenheft, Use-Case-Diagramme und und und.

In der Realität sieht es meiner Erfahrung nach nicht ganz so schön aus. Es gibt zwar meistens Pflichtenhefte und Fachkonzepte, oftmals ist deren Qualität aber unterirdisch. Use-Case und andere Diagramme habe ich persönlich ganz selten gesehen - und wenn dann gab's zum Projektende ein nettes Reverse Engineering.

Ablauf eines "guten" Projekts:

1. Programmieren
2. Refactoring
3. Programmieren
4. Refactoring
5. Refactoring refactorn
6. Programmieren
7. Pflichtenheft schreiben
8. Fachkonzept schreiben
9. Pflichtenheft so anpassen das es auf die Software aus 1-6 passt
10. Auftraggeber erklären das er ja eigentlich gar nicht das wollte was er angefordert hat und das die Lösung aus
1-6 ja in Wirklichkeit viel besser ist
11. Den ganzen Code nehmen und durch Reverseengineering in ein UML-Tool laden und darauf sämtliche Diagramme erzeugen
12. Diese Diagramme ins Lasten/Pflichtenheft kopieren
13. Am Ende des Projekts kann man dann sogar behaupten das alle Artefakte für eine gut geplante Software (mittels OAD) vorhanden sind


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Dez 2010)

Ach ja, ich glaube du bringst die Begriffe etwas durcheinander? Mit Geschäftsprozessen assoziiere ich weniger irgendwelche Diagramme als viel mehr solche Dinge wie BPMN??


----------



## maki (6. Dez 2010)

Marco13 hat es sehr gut beschrieben:


Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Ich verlinke mal ganz frech drei Bildchen von Crystal Methodology | Java.net :
> 
> Verständlicher, und deswegen falscher Software-Prozess:
> 
> ...


----------

